# help with setup for 2 15"



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I have eye's bigger than my trunk, I think, and I need help, has anyone had a setup made, or have any ideas for a box for 2 15" subs that will fit in a b14? I just bought two rockford power HX2's and now I need to figure out how to fit them in there



THANKS FOR ANY HELP!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Just have them pointing up. In my 95 200sx there are about 17" from the bottom to the top (rear speakers) to make a box in. You could make the box like 14 inches or 13 or whatever high, that way youll still have some room. But then again, when you close the trunk those stupid bars from the door might get in the way. So I really dont know...sorry


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

*hey man*

were in cali are you located. if you want you can build your own box or get me mesurements and ill buildyou one for cheap.
let me know


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

*re hey man*

just noticed ventura write me some time let me know im in ventura also. [email protected]


----------

